# Millenium 3000 Selling Ipods...



## Spencer (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello,
I was wondering if anyone has noticed that a particular store in 
Markham, Ontario, on Steelcase Ave., was selling ipods? ( Mellenium 3000 )
I don't think they are an authorized dealer?
Anyway, the ipods are touted as " refurbished ".
The 30Gig Video sells for $269.00. I just returned from the store and
the women told me they are floor models.
They are offering a 30 day warranty.
Any comments.
Stay away, yes or no?
Thanks


----------



## silentsim (Apr 15, 2006)

Just pick up a 30gb certified apple video refurb from apple.ca for 229$+Tax with free shipping. Comes with standard apple warranty(1 year)


----------

